# RF Punch XLC



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I would be getting some RF Punch XLC subs in the near future. What are your thoughts on these subwoofers good or bad or both.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I had some and thought they were great. All around good subs. I had a 4 ohm 12" and 2 8 ohm 12". I sold the 8 ohm ones and regret it. The 4 ohm one got stolen. It had it under the rear seat of my truck in a sealed enclosure....like .75 cu ft and it was tight, clean, good sub.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a guy on my local craigslist that is selling a pair of 10s in a ported enclosure for $85 and therefore got me all excited. I am thinking of just running 180 x 2 from an Arc Audio KS300.2 for now since that is my spare amp that is just lying around.

Is 180 watts to little for them or should I go bigger in the future? I know it is rated at 200 watts rms after a little Google search. If I run a single one then it would get 240 watts from an Arc Audio XXD2080 amp.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Just give it a shot. I think I only had 100 watts going to a single 12" and it was fine.


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

Years ago I had 4 10's sealed on a Mtx2300 pushing 600 rms and they were loud and clear. Really nice subs for the money. Not sure what they would compare to today. Go for it.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

It would be hard to go wrong for $85. In my opinion they a solid sub with excellent sound. I have a pair of 8" 8ohm's that I'm going to be running on a PPI Art a300 in my '63 t-bird. In a sealed box the 8's are real tight and punchy. I've had these for years originally running them on a Punch 40. 
The only thing I would watch out for is the condition of the foam surrounds. Most old school Rockford's I've come across have needed the surrounds replaced. I've had my 8's redone. It's no big deal if they do but I would negotiate a lower price.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I am Rockford Fosgate Fan. Especially the old Power DVC's and etc.
At the time I could not afford the Power DVC's 12' so I got a pair of the XLC 12's at the time.

I mounted them aperiodic and enclosure. In the enclosure there was a knock that always, I mean always had a head turn or two. In AP I love the SQ of them. Very nice and accurate. I promise you I miss those subs.

I purchased a set of the old power DVC's to off and sell again. As of right now I am on the hunt for them all over again.

For the dollar I promise you will not loose!


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> I am Rockford Fosgate Fan. Especially the old Power DVC's and etc.


Like these? 











10" Punch Power DVC's (rfr2210)


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

exactly!!!


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

As mentioned numerous times, the XLC is a good solid sub. One down from the Power's. Just like the original Punch were below the Pro but above the Series 1. I always considered the XLC to be a continuation of the original Punch series. The non-XLC (and later RFZ) Punch series were like the earlier entry-level S1.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Did you get a pair?


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes those.



63flip said:


> Like these?
> 
> 
> View attachment 55712
> ...


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

No because the surrounds were not in good shape plus he would not budge on the price when we went down the negotiations on the price. If the surrounds were in good shape then I would be on them even though he is in Tampa and I am in Orlando.



Huckleberry Sound said:


> Did you get a pair?


----------

